# Chainsaw blowing oil out of exhaust?



## huntersprings (Oct 2, 2011)

I tried to start my Stihl 009 chainsaw for the first time this year but it wouldn't crank. I changed the plug and put in fresh fuel, but every time I pull the starter rope, oil sprays out of the exhaust and it hasn't acted like it was every going to fire off. Any ideas?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

have you checked for spark?


----------



## huntersprings (Oct 2, 2011)

How do I check for spark?


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Pull plug, attatch plug wire, ground plug, crank engine. Plug should spark.


----------



## huntersprings (Oct 2, 2011)

Makes sense! I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------

